# breeding software for android phone??



## bulldogger27 (Feb 18, 2018)

anyone can recommend a good software or website that can be used on android phones pretty easily? i found one called breeder cloud pro facebook.com/Breeder-Cloud-Pro-162850851013682 but its not out yet and i'm not having much luck with google. breederzoo is good but desktop only. suggestions?


----------

